# Please meet Dolly Lamba-videos



## Natisha (Oct 18, 2011)

http://youtu.be/Kl8NjecrvpM

Her butt is wet from water bucket rubbing.


----------



## MrsDieselEngineer (Oct 18, 2011)

That's great!  Never thought about teaching a sheep to jump on command but it's a great idea!  Nice looking sheep too


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Oct 18, 2011)

That's so funny!  She's a pretty girl!


----------



## Natisha (Oct 18, 2011)

MrsDieselEngineer said:
			
		

> That's great!  Never thought about teaching a sheep to jump on command but it's a great idea!  Nice looking sheep too


Thanks.  They learn stuff really easily unless they are in a group.  They are very smart.


----------



## Natisha (Oct 18, 2011)

aggieterpkatie said:
			
		

> That's so funny!  She's a pretty girl!


Thank you, she jumps higher too but it was warm that day.
She is pretty but I wish she had a tail.


----------



## Natisha (Oct 18, 2011)

Sheep can learn anything.  This is a video of visiting mascots from another forum (Bay & Derby, stuffed animals)
The sheep was trained to do his part on cue.  Sadly I lost him, long sad story.
http://youtu.be/Leye9obhE5g

This is a rodeo we put on with the same sheep. Bay is the mascot trying to ride. It's a bitter sweet memory for me but shows how awesome he was.  Enjoy.
http://youtu.be/AOmKbFi1xA8


----------



## Ms. Research (Oct 18, 2011)

That was so funny!  That was amazing that you could teach her that.  She really got up there.    Really pretty girl.  

Thanks for sharing.


----------

